# Plug I made



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Some large plugs I make every now and than for my target, striped bass. These are 3.5 ozs to about 4 ozs. They measure about 8"s up to 12"s. All swim well!


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The title should read, Plugs I made! lol


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

look good. do you sell these?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Good looking plugs. You said they swim well, how are they at catching?
What size hooks do you normally put on these?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice lookin wood... I hope to head north to fish striper this winter if things work out right...


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

jbrady14 said:


> look good. do you sell these?


No, I make them to use.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Bigfisherman said:


> Good looking plugs. You said they swim well, how are they at catching?
> What size hooks do you normally put on these?


They catch and I use VMC 4x 3/0 and 4/0 trebles


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> nice lookin wood... I hope to head north to fish striper this winter if things work out right...


Usually by Mid November the actions dies where I fish in RI and CT. So don't get north too late other wise there won't be any bass around. 
They get 'em in Jersey into December though.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Let me know if you decide to sell a couple. I'd like to get some.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was thinking DE, MD, VA late, like into Dec or Jan... I got a pile of wood, both factory and customs that aren't getting any action down this way...


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> I was thinking DE, MD, VA late, like into Dec or Jan... I got a pile of wood, both factory and customs that aren't getting any action down this way...


ok, that kinda North. I've seen bass on the coast up here into early Dec. years back. But not any more Now by early Nov. the last of 'em lumber down the coast.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Bigfisherman said:


> Let me know if you decide to sell a couple. I'd like to get some.


Thanks for the interest. But i build these one at a time over the winter month's with a jigsaw, drill, rasp, and belt sander. So it takes time to make 'em.


----------

